# Train Jiu-Jitsu Poster



## Gentle Fist (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone have a good site to buy a train jiujitsu (or judo) poster?


----------



## Steve (Jul 2, 2012)

What sort of thing did you have in mind?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 2, 2012)

Its for a student...   He is more into bjj than judo...  but either would do...


----------

